# Alte Komponente auf neues Mainboard



## eDreamer (6. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir ein neues Mainboard zu holen, meine erste Frage ist, ob mein 333 MHz Ram von einem Board das mit PC-400 DDRAM laufen soll, angenommen wird.

Meine Zweite Frage ist, welche Rolle der Frontsidebus von 800 MHz des neuen Mainboards für meinen P4 2.4GHz spiel. 

Thx schon mal


----------



## ThunderXP (17. April 2004)

Hallo,

es kann sein das der Speicher zwar angenommen wird. Leider kannst du dann diesen Speicher auch nicht schneller betreiben (nur mit evtl. Komplikationen) d.h. der alles ist ein bissl langsamer. Das nächste mit den 800MHz liest du dir bitte bei "http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/com/0511201.htm" durch.

Schönen Tag noch

Tschau:


----------



## server (18. April 2004)

Hi,

Der Arbeitsspeicher sollte die selbe Taktfrequenz haben wie der Frontsidebus des Prozessors (hier zählen nicht die 800 MHZ, da sie sich aus einer anderen Rechnung ergeben).


----------

